# Southwest Missouri Cycle Collectors Swap Meet, May 19th



## oldfart36 (May 3, 2019)

Just a heads up guys! Should be a good one this year!
See you in Springfield Mo. the 19th, will have lots of goodies with us!! We will arrive Saturday afternoon the 18th at the Springfield Inn.
Be there, or Be square!!


----------



## rrtbike (May 13, 2019)

Bump for this weekend coming up!


----------



## rollfaster (May 13, 2019)

Mark and Ed will be there from St. Louie, but I’m gonna have to sit this one out again. Have fun guys and say hi to James for me.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 14, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Mark and Ed will be there from St. Louie, but I’m gonna have to sit this one out again. Have fun guys and say hi to James for me.



Hate to hear your not coming Rob.


----------



## rollfaster (May 14, 2019)

oldfart36 said:


> Hate to hear your not coming Rob.



No money to buy, have nothing that will sell there. Plus I have our parade the day before...so much to do.


----------



## oldfart36 (May 18, 2019)

Loaded and ready for the Springfield Bicycle Swap Meet.
Due to the forecast of possible severe storms for tomorrow (Saturday), the old trusty GMC Suburban is going to make this trip. Sunday looks like the weather will be great! See you there!!


----------



## rollfaster (May 20, 2019)

Guys, post some pics of all the good stuff I had to miss out on!


----------



## oldfart36 (May 20, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Guys, post some pics of all the good stuff I had to miss out on!




Sorry, was busy, and spaced out taking many pics. Mark took some fun ones! Hopefully he'll post them. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## bicycle larry (May 20, 2019)

yes I no what it is like when your selling bikes and parts . you don't get much time when your vending to take pics , it uselly works good for me my buddy looks after the table when I gone and then when I get back he goes wheeling and deeling


----------

